# Ayuda para Cable de interface



## ThE_mOnKy (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola, Espero y me puedan ayudar....

tengo este esquema 

http://www.plmsdevelopments.com/images_if/consult_if_rev4.pdf

es para conectar la computadora de un carro a la PC, el problema es que ya busque por todos lados el cristal que aparece como "Y1", mi pregunta es si omito esa parte seguira funcionando el aparato??? y otra cosa del C1 al C5 solo encontre capacitores polarizados, se pueden usar esos o necesariamente tienen que ser no polarizados, si es asi, es posible hacer eso con capacitores polarizados.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Ene 9, 2007)

> mi pregunta es si omito esa parte seguira funcionando el aparato???


 Definitivamente NO; es el cristal que manda la señal de trabajo al divisor de frecuencias. Busca en las pagina de algun proveedor de tu pais (cualquiera de los dos cristales).

O podrias modificar el circuito para que con el Xtal que tengas asequible, el divisor 4060 te de una salida de 156.3Khz




> otra cosa del C1 al C5 solo encontre capacitores polarizados, se pueden usar esos o necesariamente tienen que ser no polarizados


Si , si los puedes utilizar, solo que te debes fijar bien al conectarlos con la POLARIDAD correspondiente .


----------



## ThE_mOnKy (Ene 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias, entonces buscare el cristal, muchas gracias, despues que los consiga les cuento como me fue


----------



## ThE_mOnKy (Ene 13, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> ....
> O podrias modificar el circuito para que con el Xtal que tengas asequible, el divisor 4060 te de una salida de 156.3Khz
> .....




Y como podria lograr eso, esque digamos que no se nada de electronica


----------



## mabauti (Ene 13, 2007)

el valor de la fecuencia del cristal debe ser un multiplo de 4.9152Mhz  Y potencias de 2 (0.125,0.25,0.5,1,2,4,8, etc). Eso te lo indica el diagrama


----------

